# GTA San Andreas..Übertreiben die Amis ma wieder?



## Besieger (9. November 2007)

Wollte ma was fragen und zwar:

Ich denk einigen hier ist GTA San Andreas ein Begriff. Ich denk die meisten davon wissen auch ,dass es eine sogenannte 'Hot Coffee' Mod dafür gibt. Kurz gesagt das ist eine Mod in der man Sex mit einer Prostituierten ham kann.Die meisten denken jetzt ja gut nichts besonderes ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur ham die Amis damit en riesen Problem. Take 2 (Publisher) wurde verklagt von 'Geschädigten'. Inzwischen hat sich Take 2 aber außergerichtlich mit den Klägern geeinigt dass es eine Abfindung in Millionen Höhe geben wird, so dass für jedene letzt endlich 35 $ rausspringen. ABER: Die Leute bekommen das Geld nur wenn sie SCHWÖREN das Spiel vor dem 20.7.05 gekauft zu haben und sich von den 'versteckten' Inhalten beleidigt fühlen ,so dass sie das Spiel ,hätten sie eben von diesen gewusst, NICHT gekauft hätten.
Was haltet ihr davon ? Prüde Amis und Doppelmoral oder völlig in Ordnung?

MfG Besieger

P.S.: Die Hot Coffee Mod muss man aus dem Internet herunterladen! und quelle zu dem ganzen is HIER


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2007)

ALABAMA:

- Dominospielen ist am Sonntag streng verboten.

- Männer dürfen ihre Ehefrauen nur mit einem Stock prügeln, dessen Durchmesser nicht größer ist als der des Daumens.

- Ein Gesetz besagt, das man keine Bartattrappe tragen darf wenn man in die Kirche geht, weil das zu unerwünschter Heiterkeit führen könnte.

- Man darf falsch herum in Einbahnstrassen fahren, wenn man vorne am Wagen eine Laterne anbringt.

- Das Führen eines Fahrzeuges mit verbundenen Augen ist verboten.

- Männern ist es gesetzlich untersagt, in Anwesenheit von Frauen auf den Boden zu spucken.

- Der lokale Richter darf die Todesstrafe aussprechen, wenn man eine Prise Salz auf Eisenbahnschienen streut.

- Bei einer Scheidung dürfen nur Frauen den Besitz, den sie bereits vor der Hochzeit hatten, behalten. Männer nicht.

- Alabama verbietet Frauen den Besitz von Sexspielzeugen.

- Ehen zwischen Schwarzen und Weißen sind untersagt.

- Der Staat verbietet das Ringen mit Bären.

- Es ist verboten, sich selbst zu verstümmeln um so einer Strafe zu entgehen.

- Eine Inzesthochzeit ist erlaubt.

- In Lee Country ist nach Sonnenuntergang das verkaufen von Erdnüssen untersagt.


ALASKA:

- In Fairbanks dürfen es Bewohner nicht zulassen, dass sich Elche auf offener Straße paaren. Ebenso ist es verboten, Elchen zur eigenen Belustigung Alkohol einzuflössen.

- Es ist zwar erlaubt einen Bären zu erschiessen, ihn aber aus dem Schlaf zu wecken, um ein Foto von ihm zu machen ist verboten.

- Es ist streng untersagt, lebende Elche aus fliegenden Flugzeugen zu stoßen.


ARIZONA:

- Rock ist Pflicht. In Tucson dürfen Frauen keine Hosen tragen.

- Der Besitz von Dildos ist auf zwei Stück begrenzt.

- Das Stutzen eines Kaktus wird mit bis zu 25 Jahren Gefängnis bestraft.

- Es ist ungesetzlich, einer Person ein Glas Wasser zu verweigern.

- Wird man von einem Kriminellen angegriffen, darf man sich nur mit den selben Waffen verteidigen, über die auch der Angreifer verfügt.

- Sämtliche Straftaten die mit einer roten Maske am Gesicht verübt werden, sind ein Kapitalverbrechen.

- In Hayden ist ärgern von Schafen und Bullenfröschen verboten.

- In Glendale ist das Rückwärtsfahren von Fahrzeugen verboten.

- In Prescott darf niemand mit seinem Pferd die Treppen des Gerichtsgebäudes hinaufreiten.


ARKANSAS:

- In Little Rock, der Heimatstadt von US-Präsident Bill Clinton, kann Flirten in der Öffentlichkeit mit 30 Tagen Gefängnis bestraft werden. Ausserdem dürfen Hunde hier nach 18h nicht mehr bellen.

- Männer dürfen Ihre Ehefrauen nur einmal im Monat schlagen!

- Es ist illegal, den Namen des Staates Arkansas falsch auszusprechen.

- Eine Gehaltserhöhung für Lehrer mit einer "Bubikopf-Frisur", ist per Gesetz untersagt.

- Oralsex wird als Sodomie betrachtet.


COLORADO:

- Im Logan Country wird der Schönheitsschlaf ernst genommen. Männer dürfen ihre schlummernde Liebste nicht mit Küssen belästigen.

- An Sonntagen ist es verboten, mit schwarz lackierten Autos zu fahren.

- Wer einen Staubsauger an Nachbarn verleiht, macht sich strafbar.

- Jemand der Grippe hat bzw. erkältet ist, darf kein Pferd reiten.

- In Sterling muss eine freilaufende Katze Rückstrahler tragen.


CONNECTICUT:

- Der Sonntag gehört Gott allein. In Hartford ist es strengstens verboten, Frauen am Tag des Herrn zu küssen.

- Es ist verboten, auf den Strassen nach Sonnenuntergang rückwärts zu laufen.

- in New Britain beträgt selbst im Brandfall die Höchstgeschwindigkeit für Feuerwehrfahrzeuge 25 mph.


DELAWARE:

- In Lewes gilt es als illegal, figurbetonte Hosen zu tragen.

- Es darf nichts überflogen werden, das Wasser beinhaltet. Ausser es werden ausreichend Vorräte an Bord mitgeführt.

- Wer in einem Flugzeug schnarcht, verstösst gegen das Gesetz.


FLORIDA:

- Wird ein Elefant an einer Parkuhr angebunden, so ist eine normale Parkgebühr für PKS zu entrichten.

- Ledige, geschiedene und verwitwete Frauen dürfen an Sonn- und Feiertagen nicht Fallschirm springen.

- In Saratoga ist es verboten, in einem Badeanzug in der Öffentlichkeit zu singen.

- Es ist verboten, nackt zu duschen

- Miami: Männern ist es verboten, sich in der Öffentlichkeit in einem Morgenmantel ohne Gürtel sehen zu lassen.

- Bestraft werden können Frauen, die beim Frisörbesuch unter einer Trockenhaube einschlafen. Der Geschäftsinhaber kann ebenfalls bestraft werden.

- Das Pfeifen unter Wasser ist verboten.

- Florida hat ein Gesetz gegen sexuelle Beziehzungen mit Stachelschweinen.

- Per Gesetz wird ist es Ratten verboten, Schiffe zu verlassen.


GEORGIA:

- In Modehäusern ist das Entkleiden von Schaufensterpuppen ohne zugezogene Vorhänge illegal.

- Affen dürfen nicht in der Badewanne gehalten werden.

- Ein Gesetz verbietet es den Friseuren ihre Preise auszuhängen.

- Unterschriften müssen in Englisch geschrieben sein.

- Während die Staatsversammlung in tagt, können deren Mitglieder nicht für Geschwindigkeitsübertretung bestraft werden.


HAWAII:

- Wer sich in der Öffentlichkeit mit einer Badehose zeigt, muss mit Bestrafung rechnen.

- Einwohner, welche kein Boot besitzen, können bestraft werden.

- Es ist verboten sich einen Penny ins Ohr zu stecken.

- In Honolulu ist es im Bereich der öffentlichen Parks ungesetzlich, Vögel zu ärgern.


IDAHO:

- In Coeur d'Alene steht Sex im Auto unter Strafe. Polizisten, die "Täter" auf frischer Tat ertappen, müssen vor der Festnahme jedoch hupen und dann drei Minuten warten.

- Es ist verboten zu angeln, während man auf einem Kamel sitzt.

- Es verstösst gegen das Gesetz, wenn ein Mann seiner Angebeteten eine Pralinenschachtel überreicht, die weniger als 50 Pfund wiegt.

- Sonntags mit einem Karussell zu fahren, ist eine ernsthafte Straftat.


ILLINOIS:

- Wer in Oblong an seinem Hochzeitstag jagen oder fischen geht, muss auf Sex verzichten.

- In Champaign ist es verboten, in den geöffneten Mund seines Nachbarn zu urinieren.

- Weibliche Singles müssen männliche Singles mit "Meister" anreden.

- Ein Gesetz schreibt vor dass die Polizei informiert werden muss, wenn ein Autofahrer beabsichtigt mit seinem Fahrzeug in eine Stadt zu fahren.

- Man kann wegen Landstreicherei verhaftet werden, wenn man nicht mindestens einen Dollar dabei hat.

- Die Englische Sprache darf nicht gesprochen werden. Die Offiziell anerkannte Sprache ist "amerikanisch".

- In Chicago dürfen Menschen, welche dermassen krank, verstümmelt, mutiert oder deformiert sind, dass sie als 'unansehliche oder ekeleregende Objekte' bezeichnet werden können, nicht ihre Wohnung verlassen. Ebenfalls ist es hier verboten, einen französischen Pudel mit in die Oper zu nehmen. Und w ährend man auf einem Giraffenhals sitz, darf man nicht fischen.


INDIANA:

- In Gary steht es unter Strafe, innerhalb von vier Stunden nach dem Genuss von Knoblauch ins Theater zu gehen.

- Das Scheckfälschen kann mit einer öffentlichen Auspeitschung mit bis zu 100 Schlägen bestraft werden.

- Fussgänger welche nachts die Autobahn überqueren, dürfen keine Schlusslichter tragen.

- Männer dürfen in einer Bar nicht stehen.

- Niemand darf einen Fisch nur mit der Hand fangen.


IOWA:

- In Aimes dürfen Ehemänner nicht mehr als drei Schluck Bier trinken, bevor sie sich zu ihren Frauen ins Bett legen.

- In Ottumwa ist es männlichen Personen untersagt, innerhalb der Staatsgrenzen einer unbekannten Frau zuzuwinken.

- Küsse, die länger als fünf Minuten dauern, sind verboten.

- Einarmige Pianospieler dürfen für Ihre Vorstellung kein Geld verlangen.

- In Fort Madison ist die Feuerwehr aufgefordert, 15 Minuten lang zu üben, bevor sie einen Brand löscht.

- Und in Marshalltown ist es Pferden verboten, Feuerhydranten zu fressen.


KALIFORNIEN:

- In Pasadena dürfen Sekretärinnen nicht mit ihrem Chef allein im Zimmer sein.

- In L.A. darf man nicht zwei Babys gleichzeitig in
derselben Wanne baden. Ausserdem darf hier jeder Mann seine Frau mit einem Lederriemen schlagen - vorausgesetzt, der Riemen ist nicht breiter als 2 Inches. Benutzt er einen breiteren Riemen, bedarf es der vorherigen Zustimmung seiner Ehefrau.

- In Chico wird man mit 500$ Strafe belastet, wenn man innerhalb der Stadt eine Atomwaffe zündet.

- Tiere dürfen nur paaren, wenn sie mehr als 1.500 Fuss von der nächsten Kneipe, Schule oder Kirche entfernt sind.

- Eine Mausefalle darf nur von Personen mit gültiger Jagderlaubnis aufgestellt werden.

- Ein Fahrzeug ohne Fahrer, darf nicht schneller als 96 km/h fahren.

- Den Bewohnern von Kalifornien wird per Gesetz Sonnenschein garantiert!

- In San Francisco dürfen Elefanten nicht entlang der Market Street spazieren, es sei den, sie werden an einer Leine geführt.

- Badehäuser sind gegen das Gesetz.


KANSAS:

- In Wichita ist die Misshandlung der Schwiegermutter kein Grund für eine Scheidung.

- Lautes Rülpsen auf dem Flughafengelände ist strikt verboten.

- In Natoma dürfen keine Messer auf Männer mit gestreiften Anzügen geschmissen werden.

- Ein Staatsgesetz verbietet das Entenjagen mit Hilfe von Maultieren.

- Wenn sich zwei Züge auf der gleichen Schiene treffen, darf keiner von beiden weiterfahren, bevor nicht der andere passiert hat.


KENTUCKY:

- Frauen dürfen nicht im Badeanzug auf die Straße - es sei denn, sie wiegen weniger als 42 bzw. mehr als 92 Kilo, oder sie sind bewaffnet.

- Es muss zumindest einmal im Jahr gebadet werden.

- In Lexington ist es illegal, Eis am Stiel in der Hosentasche zu transportieren.


LOUISIANA:

- Gurgeln in der Öffentlichkeit ist verboten.

- Ein Gesetz verbietet es Bankräubern nach einem Überfall, mit einer Wasserpistole auf die Bankangestellten zu schiessen.

- In New Orleans ist das anbinden eines Alligators an einen Feuerhydranten verboten. Hier ist es Frauen auch untersagt ein Fahrzeug zu fahren, wenn nicht ihr Mann Fahne schwenkend vor ihr läuft.


MAINE:

- In Portland dürfen Männer Frauen nicht mit einer Feder am Kinn kitzeln.

- Es ist erforderlich ein Gewehr mit in die Kirche zu nehmen, falls man durch einen Indianerangriff überrascht wird.

- Jeder der seine Weihnachtsdekoration bis zum 14. Januar nicht entfernt hat, wird bestraft.

- Während einer Reise im Flugzeug, ist das aussteigen verboten.

- In Augusta ist Spazierengehen und dabei Violine spielen verboten.


MARYLAND:

- In Baltimore müssen verliebte Pärchen aufpassen. Es ist illegal, sich länger als eine Sekunde offen zu küssen.

- Es ist verboten, Waschbecken zu säubern, egal wie schmutzig sie auch sind.

- Es dürfen keine Disteln angepflanzt werden.

- In Ocean City ist es verboten, im Ozean zu schwimmen und gleichzeitig zu essen.


MASSACHUSETTS:

- In Salem dürfen selbst verheiratete Paare nicht nackt in Mietwohnungen schlafen.

- Es ist verboten ins Bett zu gehen, wenn man nicht vorher ein Vollbad hatte.

- Vor dem 1.Mai ist es verboten, weniger als 24 Enten auf einmal zu verkaufen. Außerdem ist es verboten, Hasen, Hühner oder Enten zu verkaufen, deren Aussehen durch künstliche Farbe verändert wurde.

- Schnarchen ist verboten, solange nicht alle Schlafzimmerfenster geschlossen und ordentlich verriegelt sind.

- An Sonntagen ist es verboten, ein Bad zu nehmen.

- Eine alte Verordnung erklärt Spitzbärte für illegal. Es sei denn, Sie bezahlen zuerst eine Gebühr für die Erlaubnis, das Privileg zu haben, einen Spitzbart in der Öffentlichkeit tragen zu dürfen.

- Das Beschädigen oder Zerstören eines Pfostens von einem Football Tor wird mit $ 200 bestraft.

- Duelle dürfen nicht mit Wasserpistolen ausgetragen werden.


MICHIGAN:

- In Detroit ist Geschlechtsverkehr im Auto illegal, außer auf dem eigenen Grundstück.

- Das Haar einer Frau gehört nach dem Gesetz ihrem Ehemann.

- Männer dürfen ihre Frauen an Sonntagen nicht böse anschauen.

- In Halethorpe darf ein Kuss nicht länger als 1 Sekunde dauern.

- Sollte ein Räuber, in einem Haus vom Besitzer verletzt werden, hat der Räuber das Recht Klage einzureichen.

- Es ist strafbar, seine Frau an einem Sonntag zu küssen.


MINNESOTA:

- In Alexandria ist Sex zwischen Ehepartnern verboten, wenn der Mann Mundgeruch hat.

- Es ist verboten, nackt zu schlafen.

- Auf dem Rücksitz eines Autos darf kein Gorilla befördert werden.

- Bevor nicht alle Fenster geschlossen und sicher verriegelt sind, ist das Schnarchen streng verboten.

- Ein Gesetz verbietet es Trauernden, während der Totenwache mehr als drei Sandwiches zu essen.

- Taxifahrer dürfen während einer Beförderungsfahrt auf den Vordersitzen keinen Sex haben.

- Hexen und Quacksalber sind illegal.

- Das Tätowieren und Piercen ist verboten.

- Es ist illegal eine Taube zu erschrecken.

- Das überqueren der Landesgrenzen mit einer Ente auf dem Kopf ist verboten.


MISSISSIPPI:

- Bärtige Männer müssen sich in Acht nehmen. Das Rasieren auf der Hauptstraße ist verboten.

- Viehdiebstahl wird mit Erhängen bestraft.

- In der Öffentlichkeit dürfen Männer nicht sexuell erregt sein.

- Wenn Sie eine unnatürliche Beziehung mit jemandem haben, werden Sie mit maximal 10 Jahren Gefängnis und $ 10.000 bestraft.

- In Columbus wird das Schwenken einer Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit höher bestraft, als wenn mit der Waffe "nur" geschossen wird.

- In Oxford ist es verboten, öfters als 100 mal am Stück um den Marktplatz zu fahren.


MISSOURI:

- In Leadwood ist es Piloten verboten, während des Fluges Wassermelonen zu essen.

- In St. Louis darf die Feuerwehr Frauen nur dann aus
brennenden Häusern retten, wenn sie vollständig bekleidet sind.

- Filme und Bücher über Robin Hood sind verboten, da sie als kommunistische Propaganda gesehen werden könnten.

- In Excelsior Springs ist Eichhörnchen erschrecken verboten.

- In Kansas City ist die Installation von Badewannen mit Füssen, welche Tierpfoten ähnlich sind, ist verboten.

- Und in Purdy ist Tanzen streng verboten.


MONTANA:

- In Bozeman steht Sex im eigenen Vorgarten nach Sonnenuntergang unter Strafe.

- Es ist einem Schaf verboten, sich ohne eine Begleitung, alleine im Führerhaus eines LKW´s aufzuhalten.

- Sobald eine Frau die Post Ihres Mannes öffnet, begeht sie ein bereits ein Verbrechen.

- Das Aufführen von Filmen, welche verbrecherische Straftaten zeigen, ist verboten.

- In Helena darf kein Gegenstand von einer Straßenseite auf die andere geworfen werden.


NEBRASKA:

- In Hastings müssen Ehepartner beim Sex Nachthemden tragen.

- Wenn ein Kind w ährend eines Gottesdienstes einen Rülpser nicht zurückhalten kann, können die Eltern dafür verhaftet werden.

- Barbesitzern ist es nur erlaubt Bier zu verkaufen, wenn sie gleichzeitig einen Kessel voll Suppe kochen.

- Für eine Mutter ist es illegal, ihrer Tochter ohne Staatliche Lizenz eine Dauerwelle zu machen.

- In Omaha ist das Umherlaufen mit einer rasierten Brust verboten.


NEVADA:

- In Las Vegas ist es illegal, sein Gebiss zu verpfänden.

- Es ist verboten, mit einem Kamel auf dem Highway zu reiten.

- Innerhalb des eigenen Grundstücks ist es erlaubt, jemanden aufzuhängen wenn er den Hund erschossen hat.

- In Eureka werden Frauenlippen vor stacheligen Wangen geschützt. Für Bartträger gilt: Küssen verboten!

- Das Gesetz verbietet hier Sex ohne Kondome.

- In Nyala dürfen Männer niemals für mehr als 3 Personen (sich selbst ausgeschlossen) Getränke kaufen. Dies gilt zu jeder Stunde und Zeit.


NEW HAMPSHIRE:

- Wer unter falschem Namen zum Schäferstündchen im Hotel eincheckt, macht sich strafbar.

- Ein Gesetz des Staates verbietet es, in einem Cafe, einer Kneipe oder einem Restaurant im Takte der Musik mit dem Kopf zu nicken, mit den Füssen zu klopfen oder der Musik sonstwie Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen.

- Rinder oder Kühe welche eine Strasse überqueren, müssen eine Vorrichtung haben, die den Kot einsammelt.

- Am Strand ist das aufheben von Seegras verboten.

- Sie dürfen die Kleidung die sie Tragen nicht verkaufen, um Ihre Spielschulden zu bezahlen.

- Wer Sonntags auf die Toilette geht, darf währenddessen nicht zum Himmel aufschauen.


NEW JERSEY:

- Wer in Liberty Corner beim Sex im Auto versehentlich an die Hupe gerät, kann mit Gefängnis bestraft werden.

- Wird man wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer verurteilt, darf man nie wieder ein Wunschkennzeichen für`s Auto beantragen.

- Gegenüber einem Polizisten die Stirn zu runzeln ist verboten.

- Suppe darf nicht geschlürft werden.

- Brieftauben zu behindern oder aufzuhalten ist verboten.

- Während der Fischfang-Saison ist Männern das Stricken verboten.



NEW MEXICO:

- In Corrizozo ist es Frauen streng verboten, mit einem Damenbart oder mit unrasierten Beinen in der Öffentlichkeit zu erscheinen.

- Sex im Auto ist okay - aber nur hinter zugezogenen Vorhängen!

- Aus dem Buch "Romeo und Julia" wurden aufgrund eines Gesetzes 400 Worte entfernt, die einen eindeutig sexuellen Inhalt hatten.

- In Las Cruces dürfen auf der Hauptstrasse keine Essensbehälter getragen werden.


NEW YORK:

- Wer sich auf der Straße in eindeutiger Weise nach Frauen umdreht macht sich strafbar. Dieses alte Gesetz verbietet Männern ausdrücklich, sich auf der Strasse nach Frauen umzudrehen und Frauen "auf diese Art und Weise" anzuschauen. Ein weiteres Gesetz dieser Art, schreibt vor, dass Männer die gegen das vorige Gesetz verstoßen haben, zukünftig Scheuklappen tragen müssen, wenn sie spazieren gehen.

- In Brooklyn dürfen Esel nicht in Badewannen schlafen.

- Nur zum Spaß jemand einen Ball an den Kopf zu werfen ist verboten.

- In Carmel ist es Männern strikt untersagt das Haus zu verlassen, wenn ihre Schuhe nicht zum Jacket passen.

- Frauen ist es grundsätzlich verboten auf der Straße zu rauchen.

- Ab 10h dürfen keine Pantoffel getragen werden.

- Selbstmörder, die vom Dach eines Hochhauses springen wollen, können zum Tode verurteilt werden.

- Bevor man Wäsche an einer Wäscheleine aufhängen darf, muss eine Genehmigung besorgt werden.


NORTH CAROLINA:

- Paare dürfen nur dann in einem Hotelzimmer schlafen, wenn die Betten einen Mindestabstand von 60 Zentimetern haben.

- Der Senat verabschiedete 2001 ein Gesetz, das verbietet, in Gegenwart einer Leiche zu fluchen.

- Singen ohne Noten ist verboten.

- Einen Elefanten zum umpflügen von Baumwollfeldern einzusetzen, ist streng verboten.

- Beim Sex ist nur die Missionarsstellung erlaubt ... und das Licht muss aus sein.

- In Topsail Beach ist es einem Hurrikane nicht erlaubt, die Stadtgrenze zu überschreiten.


NORTH DAKOTA:

- Beim Schlafen Schuhe zu tragen, ist illegal.

- Es ist noch immer legal, aus einem Planwagen heraus auf Indianer zu schiessen.

- Bier und Brezeln dürfen in einer Bar oder einem Restaurant nicht gleichzeitig serviert werden.

- In Fargo kann man eingesperrt werden, wenn man beim Tanzen bzw. bei einer Tanzveranstaltung einen Hut trägt.



OHIO:

- In Oxford dürfen sich Frauen nicht vor Bildern, die Männer zeigen, ausziehen. Ebenso dürfen sie keine Lederschuhe tragen.

- Fische mit Alkohol abzufüllen ist untersagt.

- Sonntags und am 4.Juli darf niemand verhaftet werden.

- Das Fahrschulgesetz schreibt vor, dass Sie immer Ihre Hupe betätigen müssen, wenn Sie ein anderes Auto passieren.

- Am Sonntag ist das Fischen von Walen verboten.



OKLAHOMA:

- In Clinton ist es verboten, anderen beim Sex zuzuschauen und dabei zu masturbieren.

- Frauen ist es verboten, sich selbst die Haare zu schneiden.

- Vom Hamburger eines anderen zu beißen ist verboten.

- Auf dem Rücksitz eines Autos dürfen keine Papiertaschentücher liegen.

- Während des Autofahrens ist das Lesen eines Comics verboten.

- Straftäter können dafür verhaftet, eingesperrt oder bestraft werden, wenn sie Hunden gegenüber Grimassen machen.

- Wenn sie sich auf einem privaten Grundstück mehr als drei Hunde zu einer Gruppe versammeln, brauchen sie dafür eine vom Bürgermeister unterschrieben Erlaubnis!


OREGON:

- In Willowdale dürfen Ehemänner beim Sex nicht fluchen.

- Geschirr darf nicht feucht, sondern muss trocken sein.

- Selbstbedienung an Tankstellen ist verboten.

- Das Baden in unpassender Badekleidung ist verboten. Passende Badekleidung ist etwas, das den Körper vom Hals bis zu den Knien bedeckt.

- In Hood River ist jonglieren ohne Erlaubnis strikt untersagt.



PENNSYLVANIA:

- In Harrisburg dürfen Fernfahrer in Kassenhäuschen von Mautstellen keinen Sex haben.

- Man darf ausserhalb eines Gebäudes nicht auf einem Kühlschrank schlafen.

- Waffengeschäfte dürfen keine Waffen an Einwohner des Staates verkaufen.

- Das Fischen mit Hilfe von Dynamit ist verboten.

- Männer dürfen ohne schriftliche Genehmigung ihrer Frauen keinen Alkohol kaufen.


RHODE ISLAND:

- In Newport ist Pfeifenrauchen nach Sonnenuntergang verboten.

- Das Auffordern oder Annehmen eines Duells kann mit 1-7 Jahre Gefängnis bestraft werden. Auch wenn das Duell nie ausgetragen wird.

- Eine Heirat wird annulliert, sollte einer der beiden Eheleute ein Idiot bzw. verrückt sein.



SOUTH CAROLINA:

- Ohne offizielle Erlaubnis darf niemand in Abwasserkanälen schwimmen.

- Jeder pflichtbewusste Bürger muss zum sonntäglichen Gottesdienst eine Schusswaffe mitbringen.

- Umkehren und Wenden in einer Entfernung von 300 Metern bzw. näher zu einer Kreuzung ist verboten.

- Wird versehentlich jemand getötet, der sich gerade selbst umzubringen wollte, so gilt das als ein Schwerverbrechen.

- Ein Pferd darf nicht in der Badewanne gehalten werden.



SOUTH DAKOTA:

- In den Hotels von Sioux Falls ist Sex auf dem Fußboden illegal.

- Es ist grundsätzlich verboten, in einer Käserei einzuschlafen.

- Sollten sich mehr als 5 Indianer auf einem Grundstück aufhalten, darf der Eigner sie erschiessen!

- Nur Pferde die Schuhe tragen, dürfen das Gasthaus "Fountain Inn" betreten.

- Filme, in denen Polizisten bedrängt, geschlagen oder in einer anderen Weise aggressiv behandelt werden, dürfen nicht aufgeführt werden.


TENNESSEE:

- In Dyersburg dürfen Frauen Männer nicht zum Rendezvous einladen.

- Bei mehr als 8 Frauen die in einem Haus wohnen, gilt das Haus als Bordell und Bordelle sind im Staat verboten.

- Während man schläft, darf man nicht Autofahren.

- Es ist illegal, einen Fisch mit dem Lasso zu fangen.

- Eine Person die ein Duell verweigert einen Feigling zu nennen, ist gesetzlich untersagt.

- In Memphis darf eine nicht Auto fahren. Es sei denn, dass vorneweg ein Mann läuft oder rennt, und dabei eine Rote Fahne schwenkt und damit den übrigen Verkehr und die Fußgänger vor der Gefahr warnt. Und Frösche dürfen hier nach 23h nicht mehr quaken.



TEXAS:

- In San Antonio ist der Gebrauch von Augen und Händen beim Flirten verboten.

- Nach einer Verordnung dürfen nur die Personen barfuss gehen, die vorher eine spezielle Erlaubnis für 5 Dollar gekauft haben!!

- Der Kauf der Encyclopedia Britannica ist verboten, da ein Bierbraurezept enthalten ist.

- Ein Gesetz verbietet den Besitz von Kombizangen.

- Es ist Verboten, Graffiti`s auf fremde Kühe zu sprühen.

- Wenn Sie stehen, dürfen Sie nicht mehr als 3 Schluck Bier auf einmal trinken.

- Ein Gesetz verbietet es den Bürgern des Staates, am Wahltag mit einem Schwert oder Speer bewaffnet im Wahllokal aufzutreten.

- Ein Gesetz zur Verbrechensbekämpfung verlangt, von jedem Kriminellen sein Opfer mindestens 24 Stunden vor der Tat entweder mündlich oder schriftlich über die Art des geplanten Verbrechens zu unterrichten.

- Man darf vom zweiten Stock eines Hotels keine Büffel erschiessen.



UTAH:

- In Tremonton ist Sex im Notarztwagen während eines Rettungseinsatzes verboten.

- Der Ehemann ist verantwortlich für alle Straftaten die seine Frau begeht, solange sie in seiner Gegenwart ist.

- In Salt Lake City ist es verboten, mit einer in einer Papiertüte verstauten Violine auf die Straße zu gehen.

- Auf allen Highways haben Vögel die Vorfahrt.

- Sobald eine Peson 50 Jahre alt ist, kann Sie/ER Ihre/n Kousin/e heiraten.

- Der Besitz nuklearer Waffen ist erlaubt - das zünden der Waffe allerdings verboten.


VERMONT:

- Frauen brauchen für Zahnkronen oder Brücken die schriftliche Genehmigung ihres Ehemannes.

- Ein altes Gesetz schreibt vor, dass Giraffen nicht an Telefonmasten festgebunden werden dürfen.

- Die Existenz von Gott zu leugnen ist verboten.

- Pfeifen unter Wasser ist verboten.



VIRGINIA:

- In Lebanon dürfen Männer ihre Frauen nicht per Fußtritt aus dem Bett befördern.

- Kein verheirateter Mann darf am Sonntag fliegen.

- Eine Frau zu kitzeln ist verboten.

- Sex darf nur im Dunkeln bei ausgeschaltetem Licht stattfinden.

- Einwohner müssen Hupen, wenn Sie ein anderes Fahrzeug passieren.


WASHINGTON:

- In Seattle ist Sex mit Jungfrauen vor der Ehe verboten - Hochzeitsnacht noch eingeschlossen! In Bellingham dürfen Frauen beim Tanzen nicht mehr als drei Schritte rückwärts machen.

- In Wilbur ist es verboten auf einem hässlichen Pferd zu reiten.

- Ein Gesetz zur Verbrechensbekämpfung sagt:
Es ist für einen Autofahrer mit krimineller Absicht obligatorisch, an der Stadtgrenze anzuhalten und telefonisch die Polizei von seiner Ankunft zu informieren.

- So zu tun als ob die eigenen Eltern reich sind, ist verboten.




WEST VIRGINIA:

- Ärzte dürfen Frauen nur im Beisein einer dritten Person unter Narkose setzen.

- Das flüstern unter Wasser ist verboten.

- Überfahrene Tiere dürfen nach Hause mitgenommen werden.

- Kinder, die nach Zwiebeln riechen, dürfen nicht die Schule besuchen.

- Es darf niemand eine rote oder schwarze Flagge besitzen.


WISCONSIN:

- In Connorsville dürfen Männer nicht ihr Gewehr abfeuern, während ihre Partnerin einen Orgasmus hat.

- Das Gesetz verbietet in Restaurants den Verkauf von Apfelkuchen ohne Käse.

- Kondome dürfen nur unter der Ladentheke verkauft werden, sie gelten als obszön.

- Es ist illegal, einen schlafenden Feuerwehmann zu wecken.

- Das Gesetz definiert Vergewaltigung so:
Wenn ein Mann mit einer Frau Sex hat, und er weiß, dass sie nicht seine Ehefrau ist. Das bedeutet, dass Frauen nicht wegen Vergewaltigung beschuldigt werden können und Männer, die glauben sie seien mit der Frau verheiratet, ebenfalls nicht.


WYOMING:

- Es ist verboten, in einem Kühlhaus Sex zu haben.

- Im Juni dürfen keine Hasen fotografiert werden.

- Im Theater oder bei ähnlichen Aufführungen ist das Tragen von Hüten, welche die Sicht der anderen Besucher beeinträchtig, verboten.

- Frauen müssen in Bars eine Mindestabstand von 1,50 Meter zum Tresen einhalten.



NOCH FRAGEN?????????! XD


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2007)

God bless america....


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2007)

Super schrieb:


> - In Fairbanks dürfen es Bewohner nicht zulassen, dass sich Elche auf offener Straße paaren. Ebenso ist es verboten, Elchen zur eigenen Belustigung Alkohol einzuflössen.
> 
> - Es ist zwar erlaubt einen Bären zu erschiessen, ihn aber aus dem Schlaf zu wecken, um ein Foto von ihm zu machen ist verboten.
> 
> ...




lol die sind ja mal geil..wer hat nicht davon gehört das ne affäre mit nem stachelschwein die sexuelle  erfüllung ist..rofl.....und dat mit den selbstmördern ist echt das beste von allen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. November 2007)

In den USA wird Mecces auch verklagt, weil auf der Cola nicht steht, dass dort Zucker drin ist und jemand wohl gegen Zucker allergisch war.


----------



## tschilpi (9. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> In den USA wird Mecces auch verklagt, weil auf der Cola nicht steht, dass dort Zucker drin ist und jemand wohl gegen Zucker allergisch war.


Naja das ist noch ok^^

Aber was ich gerade oben gelesen habe....


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (9. November 2007)

> - Es ist Verboten, Graffiti`s auf fremde Kühe zu sprühen.



Auch nicht schlecht (Texas)

edit:// In Florida  darf man nur in einer stellung Sex haben!


----------



## ArcaJeth (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

kurz zum "Hot Coffee"-Mod - ich übernehme keine Garantie für die Infos, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war diese Sexszene (mit der Freundin, keiner Prostituierten) in der ersten Verkaufsversion drin, aber deaktiviert. Durch den Mod aktivierte man die Szene aber und man hatte bei einem Date Sex.
Um die Szene also zu sehen, mußte man sie vorher wissentlich aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nach dem Motto "huch, hab mich verklickt" geht das nicht)

Die Sinnlosgesetze sind witzig, aber gibts garantiert auch in Deutschland ^^


----------



## Huntara (9. November 2007)

Wer schwört denn schon? Sry, aber ich weiß nicht ob das so mit rechten Dingen zugeht?

Zwar sind viele Amis ein bissl verrückt, aber die gibts auch in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thrawns (10. November 2007)

Ja, so ist es.

Und diese zig Gesetze hättest du auch verlinken können und nicht mit Copy&Paste hier reinklatschen.

Und ja, jetzt hab ich genug geheult und lasse euch weiter in euren "die dummen Amis"-Phantasien schwelgen. Allein der Threadtitel ... omg omg.


----------



## dalai (10. November 2007)

Auch schon in GtA vice city konnte man sex mit prostituierten habe ^^
Ausserdem muss man das doch nicht herunterladen für San Andreas ? ( hab die Playstation2 version, weiss nich wie das bei der pc version ist)


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

also es kommt schon drauf an wo man gerade in amerika ist.

es gibt schlimme schlimme orte, konservativ bis obenhin, meine gastfamilie hat mich damals nachhause geschickt weil ich in der kirche n lachkrampf bekommen hat.. das war der hammer, denk mir : was isn hier los? warum heulen die alle? jesus ist tod? wegen den juden?
bei diesem prediger musste man als zivilisierter mensc einfach lachen, da steckte mehr hass im text wie hussein und dem kalif von köln zusammen.

haha.. naja : das einzige was nich so toll war ist das ich von meiner mutter die prügel meines lebens bekommen hab weil sie keine zuschüsse auf den heimflug bekommen hat.

es gibt da drüben aber auch gebiete in denen es echt lockerer zugeht. wenn man nicht gerade in alabama ist..


----------



## Denji (KdV) (11. November 2007)

LoL die gesetze sind zum teil voll dumm und assi -.- Die Amys spinnen ist ja nix neues...


----------



## Thront (11. November 2007)

nochmal: gerade als deutscher muss man mit vielen vorurteilen leben / zurecht kommen. das ist einerseits nervig da man nichts für die deutsche vergengenheit kann, andererseits erinnert und mahnt es, was auch gut ist. 
ich lese immer wieder (auch in einem anderen thread bei buffed ) das sich viele darüber beschweren.

man sollte sich also (gerade wenn man es aus eigener erfahrung kennt) bei anderen nicht genauso machen.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Wir nörgeln ja so viel rum, wie doof doch die Amis sind, dabei übernehmen wir so viel von denen, sei es Wörter wie Rucksack, cool oder auch Nahrung. Manche sind wirklich verrückt, aber sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (11. November 2007)

Die Franzosen mach es richtig, die lassen sich nicht von jedem Hochgelobe oder anderen Mist mitreissen sondern fahren ihr eigene kulturelle Linie. Wieso können wir net alle Europa lieb haben und uns auf unsere Tugenden berufen und die Amerikaner und sonstige welche unsere Kultur so sehr verabscheuen, dass sie sie mit ihrer eigenen versuchen zu zerstören, links liegen lassen.



Mit europäischem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## dalai (11. November 2007)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Die Franzosen mach es richtig, die lassen sich nicht von jedem Hochgelobe oder anderen Mist mitreissen sondern fahren ihr eigene kulturelle Linie. Wieso können wir net alle Europa lieb haben und uns auf unsere Tugenden berufen und die Amerikaner und sonstige welche unsere Kultur so sehr verabscheuen, dass sie sie mit ihrer eigenen versuchen zu zerstören, links liegen lassen.
> Mit europäischem Gruss
> Tarrion



Die Franzosen haben das Wort computer erfunden, nach einiger Zeit dachten sie jedoch, dass das wort computer aus dem Englischen stammt, seither nennen sie computer ordinateur^^


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

> Die Franzosen mach es richtig, die lassen sich nicht von jedem Hochgelobe oder anderen Mist mitreissen sondern fahren ihr eigene kulturelle Linie. Wieso können wir net alle Europa lieb haben und uns auf unsere Tugenden berufen und die Amerikaner und sonstige welche unsere Kultur so sehr verabscheuen, dass sie sie mit ihrer eigenen versuchen zu zerstören, links liegen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## AhLuuum (11. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> nochmal: gerade als deutscher muss man mit vielen vorurteilen leben / zurecht kommen. das ist einerseits nervig da man nichts für die deutsche vergengenheit kann, andererseits erinnert und mahnt es, was auch gut ist.
> ich lese immer wieder (auch in einem anderen thread bei buffed ) das sich viele darüber beschweren.
> 
> man sollte sich also (gerade wenn man es aus eigener erfahrung kennt) bei anderen nicht genauso machen.




Ich benutze Vorurteile eigentlich nur, um lachen zu können. Klar sind Vorurteile total unberechtigt, aber wer ernsthaft an diese Vorurteile denkt, dem kann man eh nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Thront (11. November 2007)

stimmt natürlich, aber der anti-amerika trend ist ne absolut nervige sache. ich kann die ganzen "anti-bush" t-shirts nich mehr sehn. ich mag das arschloch auch nicht aber deswegen kleb ich ihn mir noch lange nich auf die brust.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> stimmt natürlich, aber der anti-amerika trend ist ne absolut nervige sache. ich kann die ganzen "anti-bush" t-shirts nich mehr sehn. ich mag das arschloch auch nicht aber deswegen kleb ich ihn mir noch lange nich auf die brust.



Wenn es dich nervt, dann ignorier es doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (11. November 2007)

kompletter schwachsinn, ignorieren bedeutet auf eine gewisse weise auch immer das man etwas akzeptiert. nehm es doch nicht so persönlich wenn ich was gegen dein anti-bush shirt gesagt hab, aber gegen-den-krieg sein ist etwas anderes als für den frieden zu handeln.  
leider, sonst wäre es bestimmt netter auf der welt (wo doch so viele immer "dagegen" sind)...


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> kompletter schwachsinn, ignorieren bedeutet auf eine gewisse weise auch immer das man etwas akzeptiert. nehm es doch nicht so persönlich wenn ich was gegen dein anti-bush shirt gesagt hab, aber gegen-den-krieg sein ist etwas anderes als für den frieden zu handeln.
> leider, sonst wäre es bestimmt netter auf der welt (wo doch so viele immer "dagegen" sind)...



Na Du schreibst ja hier'nen quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Kannst Du mir bitte sagen wo ich ein Anti-Bush T-shirt trage??? Nur weil mein Schwager Amerikaner ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das ich Bush toll finde...oO....

Abgesehen davon, ist es mir völlig latte ob Du was ignorierst oder nicht, von mir aus reg Dich weiter drüber auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achso und :Wo handelst Du denn für den Frieden? Bist Du bei'ner Organisation oder so?


----------



## Thront (11. November 2007)

> Nur weil mein Schwager Amerikaner ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das ich Bush toll finde...oO....




oki doki. wusste ich natürlich.


ich handel in keinsterweise für frieden. ich bin ein selbstsüchtiger ignorand, mir selbst der nächste, will bei allem immer ganz vorne sein und kann es einfach nicht ab irgendwo nicht die erste geige zu spielen... 
das dass ein riesengroßes geschenk an die gesellschaft ist merken manche leider nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja... der hot-coffe-mode...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (12. November 2007)

Hi,
Naja für mich wieder mal ein Beweis wie dumm manche Menschen sind.
Firmen zu verklagen, die Spiele produzieren die sexuell ansprechende szenen entahtlen.
Dieses Spiel ist "USK 18".
Und mir kann kein 18jähriger erzählen das er in der heutigen zeit von einem quickie in einer Hütte oder n Blowjob im Auto verdorben wird.
Wäre ich Take2 wär ich vor Gericht gegangen.
Naja Amies halt, wenn Dummheit schmerzen würde, würden die den ganzen Tag schrein.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Thront (12. November 2007)

eigentlich ist es sehr schlau, da es mittlerweile ein relativ legitimer (aber schwieriger) weg geworden ist mit firmenklagen an geld zu kommen. ich denke an die mc-donalds klagen (da ging es auch um heissen kaffee).


----------



## Dagon1 (12. November 2007)

Ich frag mich, in Bezug auf diese Klagen in Amerika, wieso die amerikanischen Firmen nicht Büros in anderen Ländern besitzen und diese als Zentrale ausweisen um diesen Millionenklagen zu umgehen.........wenn die alle ihre Firmenzentralen z.B. in Deutschland hätten müssten sich die Kläger mit 2 Mark Fuffzich^^ zufrieden geben und gut ist.

Am besten die Büros in den USA ganz schließen und stur bleiben......Verkaufverbote für EU Produkte in Amerika können sich die USA auf dauer net leiste *fg*.


Wäre doch ne nette Steuergeldbeschaffungsmaßnahme für die BRD Firmen damit zu ködern das in Deutschland die Klagesummen so niedrig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Mit überspitztem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## HGVermillion (14. November 2007)

Wenn die Firmen ihre Zentralen in Deutschland hätten müssten sie auch den Deutschen steuersatz zahlen und das deutsche Steuerrecht kennen ^^ Darum gibts ja so viele Firmen die ihre Zentralen auf den Cayman Islands, der Schweiz oder in sonst einem Land mit billigen Steuern haben. Es werden ja auch dann die Niederlassungen in den USA verklagt da dort die gesetze das erlauben.

Es sind ja nicht die Spieler selber die Klagen sondern die Großmütter, Eltern, usw. die ihnen das Spiel gekauft haben. Die haben halt noch ein anderes Verhältnis zur Sexualität

Und die Dämlichen Gesetze gibts nur weil schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen ist sowas zu machen oder sich in der Vergangenheit einer darüber aufgeregt hat.

Schaut euch das Deutsche Steuerrecht an da werden jedes Jahr Lücken geschlossen auf die ein vernünftig denkender Mensch doch gar nicht kommt.


----------



## dalai (15. November 2007)

Die Amerikaner sind verklemmt gegenüber Sexualität, jedoch nicht gegenüber Gewalt.

Das sieht man gut bei den Filmen die in Flugzeugen gezeigt werden, weil diese Filme streng kontrolliert werden bevor die Fluggesellschaft sie zeigt. Die europäischen Fluggesellschaften zeigen dabei oft Nacktheit, jedoch sind sie sehr sorgsam mit Blut. Und bei den amerikanischen Fluggesellschaften ist es umgekehrt: Nacktheit wird nicht toleriert, jedoch macht es ihnen nichts aus wenn Blut am boden liegt.


----------



## ralonsi (17. November 2007)

Super schrieb:


> ALABAMA:
> 
> - Dominospielen ist am Sonntag streng verboten.
> 
> ...




Den Elchen raubt man aber auch jeden Spass


----------



## Thrawns (17. November 2007)

Und dafür den kompletten Post quoten ... ganz groß! Ja, ich heul wieder. Mir egal. ;P


----------

